# Christmas gift from the IRS



## Bananapeel

So post-divorce I found out that when we were married my XWW was secretly cashing out her retirement account and spending the money without paying income tax on it. Since we were married at the time I was legally responsible for the debt just as much as she was, even though it was hidden from me. So when that eventually caught up with us and triggered an audit (post divorce) I checked into my options and found out that the IRS has a form for an innocent spouse appeal. Yesterday I got the news that they found in my favor and all of the debt is 100% hers. This is just a reminder to anyone in a similar situation with the IRS to check out your legal options and file the appropriate paperwork in a timely manner. They were extremely helpful on the phone and 15 minutes of paperwork saved me a decent chunk of money. This is one heck of a nice Christmas present from them.


----------



## MJJEAN

Just adding to your PSA, if you happen to be married to someone who has their tax returns garnished for debts or back child support, you can also use the Injured Spouse form. Their garnishment still stands, but you can get what is your share of the return.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

Wow - that's freaking awesome. That's a huge Christmas gift from just about the unlikeliest source. You might want to consider playing the lottery tonight...


----------



## Bananapeel

Nah, I better skip the lottery. I think I used up an entire year's worth of good luck on this one.


----------



## Cynthia

Bananapeel said:


> Nah, I better skip the lottery. I think I used up an entire year's worth of good luck on this one.


I'm not a lottery player, but no harm in throwing down a couple of bucks and seeing if this holds out! lol
That lottery comment made me laugh.

Congratulations. This is really great news for you. Your ex is getting her just reward.


----------



## Mr. Nail

So odds of winning with the IRS are better than winning PowerBall? or Equal? or worse?
Any way Congrats Banana, it's a Happy Christmas story.


----------



## KJ_Simmons




----------



## sokillme

Bananapeel said:


> So post-divorce I found out that when we were married my XWW was secretly cashing out her retirement account and spending the money without paying income tax on it. Since we were married at the time I was legally responsible for the debt just as much as she was, even though it was hidden from me. So when that eventually caught up with us and triggered an audit (post divorce) I checked into my options and found out that the IRS has a form for an innocent spouse appeal. Yesterday I got the news that they found in my favor and all of the debt is 100% hers. This is just a reminder to anyone in a similar situation with the IRS to check out your legal options and file the appropriate paperwork in a timely manner. They were extremely helpful on the phone and 15 minutes of paperwork saved me a decent chunk of money. This is one heck of a nice Christmas present from them.


Awesome!


----------



## MarriedDude

Must be some mistake......They treated you like a person....Savor the flavor

If I have 2 dimes....they want 3


----------



## Haiku

Congratulations!

I neglected to claim some income on last years taxes. Consequently the IRS caught it and sent me a bill plus a substantial penalty. I was able to provide the necessary documentation and the IRS resolved both the bill and penalty. Whew!


----------



## FeministInPink

Congratulations, @Bananapeel! This is really great news!!! I'm glad to hear that they decided in your favor. 

She is reaping what she has sown


----------



## Chuck71

High 5 Banana!!! Just goes to show the Sun doesn't shine up the same dog's arse all day, every day.

The sooner many people realize a D is a business deal, better off they are.


----------



## samyeagar

MarriedDude said:


> Must be some mistake......They treated you like a person....Savor the flavor
> 
> If I have 2 dimes....they want 3


I hear this kind of stuff a lot, and no doubt some experience it, but I have had basically constant contact with the IRS over the past five years due to all the crap I was left with in my divorce, and they have been nothing but helpful, a true sense of working together with me as opposed to being against me...I would take dealing with the IRS any day over dealing with any business customer support, or financials line.


----------



## Chuck71

samyeagar said:


> I hear this kind of stuff a lot, and no doubt some experience it, but I have had basically constant contact with the IRS over the past five years due to all the crap I was left with in my divorce, and they have been nothing but helpful, a true sense of working together with me as opposed to being against me...I would take dealing with the IRS any day over dealing with any business customer support, or financials line.


I have to agree. My XW wanted us to file joint in 2013 although we were already D. I filed separate and received $1k. She then was forced to as well,

and had to pay in $2k. Wonder why she wanted me to file joint again????? Mine was held up due to her filing or trying to joint. I called the IRS

and they were very friendly and helpful. No "company" is unbeatable. I took on two CC companies, represented myself and won.

But then again, I'm more Tommy from "Livin on a Prayer" .... I live for the fight


----------



## Pluto2

This is fabulous news. Very happy for you


----------



## JohnA

A video of her reaction when she got the bill would be priceless. Hoe is she doing managing her finance? I recall you thinking she blow it all in a year.


----------



## Bananapeel

@JohnA - I don't know really how her finances are doing since I only discuss the kids with her. There have been some really big clues that moneys getting tight, but I don't ask any details since it really isn't my business anymore.


----------

